# [SOLVED] X300 in a Dell Dimension 4700 Problem



## cporylo

I know the original post is a little dated.. . 

I turned my dell 8400 pc on this morning and got the same error, "X300 SE 128MB BIOS P/N 113-A33406-100". I am running win xp sp2. My pc is usually on all the time with auto-updates enabled from Microsoft. I have done nothing to the hardware or software in a while, nothing recent comes to mind to cause this error. Any suggestions on how to diagnose this problem?

Thanks Chris


----------



## dai

*Re: X300 in a Dell Dimension 4700 Problem*

check your voltages in the bios and post them
see what you get in safe mode


----------



## cporylo

*Re: X300 in a Dell Dimension 4700 Problem*

I cannot get past the error. I am not able to get into my bios or start in safe mode. As soon as I power on the pc the I get A black screen with the text "X300 SE 128MB BIOS P/N 113-A33406-100". Could my video card be bad?


----------



## dai

*Re: X300 in a Dell Dimension 4700 Problem*

reset the cmos
turn the computer off
remove the power lead from the back
take the side off
remove the cmos battery
move the cmos jumper from pins 1 and 2 to pin 2 and 3 and the back to pins 1 and 2
replace the battery
put the side on
replug in the power lead
boot the computer


----------



## Underclocker

*Re: X300 in a Dell Dimension 4700 Problem*

That's not an error, that's the VGA info displayed on every single boot. If the POST doesn't appear, it might be a video card problem. Try out another graphics card if you can.


----------



## cporylo

*Re: X300 in a Dell Dimension 4700 Problem*

I reset the CMOS according to Dai's instructions. This seemed to work. The machine booted up, displayed the dell splash screen and displayed the following test on a black screen.. .

Invalid configuration information - please run SETUP program
Floppy diskette seek failure (I do not have a floppy disk drive)
Time-of-day not set - please run SETUP program
Alert! System battery voltage is low.
F1 to continue F2 to run setup utility

I ran the setup utility to set date and time parameters. I disabled the "Onboard or USB Floppy Drive and the Onboard IDE Hard Drive in the boot sequence because they both displayed a "(Not Present)" to the right of the device. Once I saved and restarted I still get the error.. .

Floppy diskette seek failure
F1 to continue F2 to run setup utility

Any idea how to fix this? Here is my boot sequence (only device preceeded by a number are bootable).. .
1. Onboard SATA Hard Drive
2. Onboard or USB CD-ROM Drive
3. USB Device
Onboard IDE Hard Drive (not present)
Onbaord or USB Floppy Drive	(not present)

My other concern is the initial error of the system battery voltage. Does this mean the small battery should be replaced?
Alert! System battery voltage is low.


----------



## dai

*Re: X300 in a Dell Dimension 4700 Problem*

yes replace the bios batttery
see if you have the option floppy seek in the bios and disable it


----------



## cporylo

*Re: X300 in a Dell Dimension 4700 Problem*

Perfect, thanks Dai.

Under drives/ diskette drives I was able to disable all floppy drives during BIOS. The pc rebooted with no problems.

Is that cmos battery something I can get at Radio Shack or is it more involved?


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: X300 in a Dell Dimension 4700 Problem*

You can get them anywhere . . it should be a CR 2032 or 2025 it will say on the battery . . . . drug stores, grocery stores . . anywhere that carries batteries iwll have them


----------



## mewasindog

I am also getting this on my dell 8400 pc "X300 SE 128MB BIOS P/N 113-A33406-100". I've reset CMOS and replaced the battery. Still getting this and unable to get past it. HELP!
Thanks


----------



## mewasindog

Never Mind. It was a bad memory chip causing the "X300 SE 128MB BIOS P/N 113-A33406-100".


----------

